# Tulsa,Okla.



## LfaithR (Jul 14, 2015)

Home Bottling Co .


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 14, 2015)

Cool looking with a Swashtika? LEON.


----------



## LfaithR (Jul 15, 2015)

Lucky symbol .


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 15, 2015)

Not at that angle. That's the Nazi angle, even if the Nazis weren't even heard of there. I have a little Nazi memorabilia-- No, I'm not one. xD  The Nazis were around in the 1910s *Technically,* but I don't think that they were yet using that sign-- so who really knows. Is there something like a 29N on a heel? Or any numbers/letters on heel/base? That piece intrigues me. The good Swastika is at a flat, resting position-- not the angled pointed one.  Is that bottle a keeper or reserved for someone else? I might be interested in it.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 15, 2015)

The bottle is probably after 1908+. That's all I got.


----------



## LfaithR (Jul 15, 2015)

6 1/2 fluid Oz's. /3482E


----------



## LfaithR (Jul 15, 2015)

I've still got it . $100 +$13. Shipping   also has a tiny chip on the mouth piece!


----------



## LfaithR (Jul 15, 2015)

I believe it was 1940s





			
				cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> The bottle is probably after 1908+. That's all I got.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 15, 2015)

This looks more like a Root-made piece.  Beneath OZS., perhaps, it might say "ROOT"? That puts it at 1930s or before.


----------



## LfaithR (Jul 15, 2015)

Home Bottling Company Tulsa Okla.


----------



## LfaithR (Jul 15, 2015)

During the early statehood days until just the late 1930's there was literary club in Oklahoma City called the Swastika Study Club.  They formed in March of 1907 as a self-improvement and charitable organization according to The Story of Oklahoma City. In 1908 they met at the home of Mrs. G.A. Finninger, 3301 Epworth Blvd. (Oklahoman, Feb.16, 1908,pg.15).



File:IndusValleySeals swastikas.JPG 
Indus Valley Civilization Seal 

It was not such a lucky sign in 1940 when resident Clarence Hicks Jr. was faced with living in a home adorned with a yellow swastika on the brown brick face of the house.  The headline said it all: "It's An Old Indian Sign: But It Looks Mighty Nazti (sic)" (Oklahoman Dec.29, 1940, pg. 23).  The house was located at 208 NW 32 in Oklahoma City. How it was dealt with then is unknown but today, it appears to have a coat of paint over the location of the offending symbol.     #/00001


----------

